# My Tandem full squish Mt Bike was stolen, cross post AZ



## Keener (Feb 25, 2005)

Hello
I ask you to spread this about as I know some has seen it.










so a little more news it was a custom build, here in Tucson AZ
It was known as the grasshopper it had 12" of wheel travel a corner.
each rider had there own Mt bike 18 speed trans and the rig had a hi and low shift for all input
It was stolen from the down town Tucson ... years ago.

The movie that was just converted to web from VHS....






Keener Custom Cycle Works from Chris Wagganer on Vimeo.

This made my day seeing it move, hope you are ok with the time I took of yours to read and see this "bike" I built.


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't know what it is, but it sure looks *****in'.

I'm assuming there's a transfer case for the rear passenger (stoker)? Wild. And the dorifto is awesome.


----------



## Keener (Feb 25, 2005)

Okayfine said:


> I don't know what it is, but it sure looks *****in'.
> 
> I'm assuming there's a transfer case for the rear passenger (stoker)? Wild. And the dorifto is awesome.


The stoker has a "8" in the chain then that persons input was combined with the front persons. The combined out put went to the #40 chain driving the rear differential.

You made me look up the word dorifto, guess it fits. On pavement with two strong riders one could push it hard enough to lift the inside front tire off the road.

It was also good at flying off jumps and loading dock drops.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

This it?

4 wheel tandem bike


----------



## Keener (Feb 25, 2005)

Yes that is my Grasshopper! Thank you! 

I am in contact with the person that has it as of a hour ago, he sounds like a good guy who came by this at a bug swap. 

wow I am so happy !


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## Radlwolf (Oct 28, 2011)

wow, very cool


----------

